# Puis-je supprimer des fichiers de ma bibliothèque



## ronparchita (15 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,
Je fais des sauvegardes évolutives, ce qui me permet de retrouver si nécessaire un document à diverses étapes de son élaboration.
Depuis que j'ai installé Kies (pour communiquer avec Android) sur mon Mac, j'ai des problèmes d'erreur sur ces sauvegardes. Ayant renoncé à utiliser un Samsung, j'ai désinstallé Kies.
Je continue cependant à avoir le problème suivant :
Message :
Nouvelle action (sauvegarde évolutive) (action terminée avec des erreurs)
Analysé : 149 850(3923Go). Copié : 1 241(112.38 Mo). Erreurs : 4
Les erreurs sont : (il y a 4 lignes)
E19 puis une icône rectangulaire grise d'un exécutable suivie de Headers(Mavericks/Utilisateur/Moi/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/SamsungKiesFoudation.framework)
E19 puis l'icône puis Resources(Mavericks/Utilisateur/Moi/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/SamsungKiesFoudation.framework)
E19 puis l'icône puis Headers(Mavericks/Utilisateur/Moi/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/SamsungKiesSerialPort.Framework
E19 puis l'icône puis Resources(Mavericks/Utilisateur/Moi/Bibliothèque/Frameworks/SamsungKiesSerialPort.Framework 

Code d'erreur :
E19 - Erreur : Types différents (le remplacement d'un fichier/dossier par un dossier/fichier n'est pas permis)

Je suis allé voir dans le finder et j'ai effectivement dans ce dossier Framworks  :
.DS Store
SamsungKiesFoundation.framework
SamsungKiesSerialPort.framework
et rien d'autre.

Dans chacun de ces 2 dossiers Samsung.... j'ai 3 icônes d'exécutables Headers ; Resources ; SamsungKiesFoundation (dans le suivant c'est SamsungKiesSerialPort) et un dossier Versions

Puis-je supprimer le dossier Frameworks dans bibliothèque ?

D'avance mille mercis


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2016)

ronparchita a dit:


> Puis-je supprimer le dossier Frameworks dans bibliothèque ?


Non, pas le dossier Framework.

Comme tu n'utilises plus Kies, tu effaces toutes les occurrences Samsung et Kies et c'est tout.


----------



## ronparchita (15 Avril 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas le dossier Framework.
> 
> Comme tu n'utilises plus Kies, tu effaces toutes les occurrences Samsung et Kies et c'est tout.



Merci de ton aide, je vais le faire tout de suite


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2016)

Ayant utilisé Kies, il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un fichier de désinstallation dans le fichier .dmg.

Donc, confirmation...


----------



## ronparchita (17 Avril 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ayant utilisé Kies, il me semblait bien qu'il y avait un fichier de désinstallation dans le fichier .dmg.
> 
> Donc, confirmation...


Bonjour,

C'est vrai, je m'étais servi d'un desinstalleur mais ces fichiers étant restés, j'ai recharge l'appui, installée puis me suis servi du desinstallateur sans que ces fichiers là disparaissent.
Je les ai mis à la poubelle en gardant le dossier Frameworks et depuis ma sauvegarde remarche, merci beaucoup du conseil.

Et depuis, c'est la sauvegarde TM qui se bloque. Je n'ai pas encore compris pourquoi !

En tout cas, merci à vous.


----------

